# Selling on Craigs List



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

How do you feel about complete strangers coming to your home to purchase items you have listed on Craig's List? I am a little creeped out at the thought. I have some large items (horse trailer and F-250) I am selling, but just don't feel comfortable with strangers around the place. Am I paranoid to wonder who might use the opportunity to case the place? Would you advise hauling the trailer to a different location if someone wants to look at it?


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

I usually take stuff i sell on there to a public place. Just to many creepers out there.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't like having strangers to the house. Find a close restaurant or store where there is some traffic.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

we sell through craigs list all the time and haven't had a problem. I wouldn't leave things out for people to see that I didn't want them to see. I also have several large dogs so they find out pretty quickly nobody gets on the property with out everyone knowing about it. they wont be coming back later uninvited


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

As a career LEO I can say with absolute certainty that you should NEVER ALLOW SOMEONE FROM CRAIGSLIST INTO YOUR HOME. The scams are everywhere, robbery setups, rapes and even murders. I can't tell you how many cases we have worked and are working involving violent crime brokered through Craigslist. 

If you sell or buy something meet in a crowded public place, have another person standing by that the other party doesn't know about, scout the location first, arrive last, confirm the vehicle description and be careful.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You must be careful. The advice about meeting at a location other than home is the best point that can be made. You don't want to give directions to your home and not be there. You never know who your talking to. Why tell a potential robber that your at work in the morning and will be home after 6PM. 

I've had people just stop by days after talking to them on the phone. I'll be there at 5PM on Monday, no show. Thursday morning at 9AM here comes the [email protected]@hole walking into my yard. Completely out of the blue, no call, no knock on the door like "he" owns the place. "OH your home, I talked to you a couple days ago about the truck". Guy was very nervous and wouldn't look me in the eye or answer a question completely. Plus my German Shepard was about ready to eat the guy and I trust his judgement. What made me really nervous. He shows up in a plain white van with a couple buddies that never got out or said a word. I nicely :shock: told him to hit the road and I better not see him again while I took a picture of him and the van. BE VERY CAREFUL.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I personally do not want the public or uninvited on my property. Some commercial properties for a cut of the action will allow you to park a car, trailer, whatever along the road with a for sale sign and your number. Any inquires from this or Craig's List meet them there during business hours.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am fine with it.selling and buying things over the years.Just always meet in a public parking lot in daylight with a lot of people around and make sure that there are video cameras about.
I have even traded/sold firearms that way before CL went anti-gun.those deals are done at our local Gander Mountain just because their parking lot wont attract attention when a firearm is brought out of a vehicle and its a common thing there.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. My gut was telling me the same. Too many nuts out there.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> How do you feel about complete strangers coming to your home to purchase items you have listed on Craig's List? I am a little creeped out at the thought. I have some large items (horse trailer and F-250) I am selling, but just don't feel comfortable with strangers around the place. Am I paranoid to wonder who might use the opportunity to case the place? Would you advise hauling the trailer to a different location if someone wants to look at it?


Even though the title to your trailer/truck has your address on it, i would not sell stuff out of your home...... I usually meet in the mall parking lot that's down the street from me.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

A lot of Police Stations in SE PA have started encouraging people to make swaps in the PD parking lots.

I have a firestation up the street from me with plenty of side parking. I usually meet people there. Well lit and someone is always around.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

PrepperLite said:


> Even though the title to your trailer/truck has your address on it, i would not sell stuff out of your home...... I usually meet in the mall parking lot that's down the street from me.


 You can get an address with just a phone number very easily.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> You can get an address with just a phone number very easily.


So you're saying that email is safer? I agree, for the initial inquiries. Never thought about NOT giving my cell # to a "serious looker." I guess once they hand over the cash and I give them the title, I am not too worried about them having my address. By that time, their intentions are clearly to buy and not to look over everything else.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> ...Too many nuts out there.


You can say that again.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I sold a washing machine, drum kit, and kitchen table and chairs all on CL.
I moved the items to my garage before listing them and I do not allow strangers to enter my home.
I also had a .45acp holstered for every deal.

Fortunately all the people who have bought stuff from me on CL were very nice and honest


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Chipper said:


> You can get an address with just a phone number very easily.


You are right, most peoples cell phones are registered to the proper mailing address, but then again i do all my billing online so the proper physical address is really irrelevant.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Public places, like you said. No need to have anyone in my home. The chains and meathooks hanging everywhere kinda scare people.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Public places, like you said. No need to have anyone in my home. The chains and meathooks hanging everywhere kinda scare people.


LOL! Reminds me of the time I was butchering chickens out behind the back yard wall. A phone repair guy came to look at a line and when I came around the corner with a knife in my hand and blood splattered everywhere his face went pure white and I think he might have peed his pants. Poor guy! (Sorry, not trying to take a rabbit trail.)


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I buy and sell on Craigs List a fair amount. I try to meet in a public area. If I have to go to their place I will make sure several people know I am there and have pepper spray on me. If for some reason they have to come to my place I make sure someone else is around. (one time had an friend who is a sheriff show up in uniform and act like he was my house housemate) But I pretty much go out of my way to meet someone in public.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have sold and bought plenty of CL. Never at the house. That's what Starbucks and 9mms are for.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I had some tube for sale on cl one time for fifty dollars. We were camping and a guy told me he wanted it so I told him where it was sitting on the cement in front of the garage. When I came home their was a fifty dollar bill under a rock on the front poarch.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been lucky to have done a lot of good wheelin' and dealin' on craigs.I try to meet at my local wally world,but if I have to go there or have them come to my house,I never let them in and I always carry.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't buy or sell on Craig's list, nor do I have anything to do with eBay.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have done multiple deals through Craigslist and every time someone wanted to come purchase something I notified that if they are nervous around guns then maybe we should meet some where else because all my family and friends are heavily armed at all times. 1 guy never showed up.... All the rest were very nice folks and we sat around talking for a while after the deal was done...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Meet public places, all been said. But remember nothing stops someone from following you. (even from a third vehicle)
If you have a Leo of a bruiser let them "Be The Seller"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I to am very cautious and don't like people I don't know in my home. I agree with the others. Set the meeting for a public place. Make sure someone you trust knows when and where your meeting. No matter how well you believe you have protection at your home there is always someone wiling to try to overcome those defenses. Besides, why show your hand? If they are on the level they will not object to this stipulation that you meet in in a neutral public place


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> I have done multiple deals through Craigslist and every time someone wanted to come purchase something I notified that if they are nervous around guns then maybe we should meet some where else because all my family and friends are heavily armed at all times. 1 guy never showed up.... All the rest were very nice folks and we sat around talking for a while after the deal was done...


If you told me that I would come over and never leave. I feel all warm and fuzzy around you gun crazed right wing conservative tee baggers that cling to guns and religion.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have a wonderful place called Sheetz


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> I don't buy or sell on Craig's list, nor do I have anything to do with eBay.


Have you had that checked out by a professional


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

alterego said:


> I had some tube for sale on cl one time for fifty dollars. We were camping and a guy told me he wanted it so I told him where it was sitting on the cement in front of the garage. When I came home their was a fifty dollar bill under a rock on the front poarch.


I have yet to have a bad experience with craig's list and sell through face book also. yes I have heard about some cases that things have gone wrong but not every one is out to murder you for your extra chickens. 
any one could show up at any time to your house. they don't have to be invited. There are lots of stories on the news about home invasions, robberies etc. It is my belief that if you have things you don't want people to see then they should not be where people can see them at any time. I have people coming and going every weekend and sometimes during the week. I don't invite them into my home and if some one came in they wouldn't see much. I don't buy a bunch of fancy junk, big screen TV's or any thing that would attract thieves. Guns are put where they belong. Out of site. 
I don't lock my doors and never have. Keys are in the ignition of every vehicle in the drive. I have never been robbed even though over the years just about every neighbor around me has. 
As I have said before, no body is getting on this property with out me knowing. The geese and dogs will tell me if someone even thinks they are coming towards my property. Also clearly displayed are cameras watching every part of my yard so they can be seen coming in also. We do not look desirable to thieves since it would be a challenge to find anything and everyone would know they were there.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I have yet to have a bad experience with craig's list and sell through face book also. yes I have heard about some cases that things have gone wrong but not every one is out to murder you for your extra chickens.
> any one could show up at any time to your house. they don't have to be invited. There are lots of stories on the news about home invasions, robberies etc. It is my belief that if you have things you don't want people to see then they should not be where people can see them at any time. I have people coming and going every weekend and sometimes during the week. I don't invite them into my home and if some one came in they wouldn't see much. I don't buy a bunch of fancy junk, big screen TV's or any thing that would attract thieves. Guns are put where they belong. Out of site.
> I don't lock my doors and never have. Keys are in the ignition of every vehicle in the drive. I have never been robbed even though over the years just about every neighbor around me has.
> As I have said before, no body is getting on this property with out me knowing. The geese and dogs will tell me if someone even thinks they are coming towards my property. Also clearly displayed are cameras watching every part of my yard so they can be seen coming in also. We do not look desirable to thieves since it would be a challenge to find anything and everyone would know they were there.


I've got some guy coming to do some warranty work on my house today. I am _not_ happy about it. My walk in closet through the bedroom and bathroom is where I keep the majority of my food preps. Of course that's where the attic access is so he'll be working in there. I have blackout curtains up so as long as he doesn't get snoopy should be ok. I have spent the rest of my morning hiding and moving the rest of my supplies and preps. Way too many to be doing this for. I am not a happy camper right now. I don't like people in my home.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have had people try to.scam me out of the money and the item by responding with a message that goes something like this "i will pay asking price. Im out of town and will have a friend pick it up. I will send you money through paypal" then they pay you, send their buddy, who "never gives them the item as it wasnt really his friend" that shows up. Then they make a fraud claim through paypal to get their money back and since they "never got the item" it eventually goes through. Your out item and money. 

Be very very careful with kajiji CL etc. Good advice is already here. Public place back up be last get good looks on their car and cash deals only.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not afraid to buy off Craigslist.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Bought and sold several items from CL. 

Never had a bad experience. Usually deal in public and whilst armed, though. 

One time I did sell an item from my house though. I had a tool chest from my truck that I totalled and needed it gone ASAP. 

I was weirded out at the idea, but the buyer was actually a super nice guy. Turns out he was a volunteer firefighter helping out with a rash of church arsons in the area. He needed the tool chest for his gear and the dimensions fit his Tacoma perfectly. 

He didn't try and low ball, gave me the asking price, thanked me and left.


----------

